
Ask HN: What is your oldest still active account? - cromulent
Web site, BBS, whatever. How long has it been active? I think mine is since July 2001, the Whirlpool.net.au website.
======
programd
I own a domain created in early 1994, and my personal email account is still
there. Since my email is so old I get vast amounts of spam. Apparently
spammers never purge their lists. Fortunately Google mail hosting pretty much
makes it a non issue. Not running my own mail servers anymore was one of the
best decisions I made.

~~~
zimpenfish
Late 1996 domain and same - absolutely hammered with spam every day. But that
all goes in the spam folder and gets deleted every week.

------
pwason
I've owned my domain(s) since the '90s. Not sure exactly when I began the
yearly ritual of pouring money into the registrars' pockets.. The earliest
archive of my main site on the wayback machine is from 2001, but the trademark
on that page says 1999-2001, and I think it launched a few years before that.

I've had the same email account since 1994; originally a netscape.net account
but after AOL bought Netscape the domain was switched to aim.com.

I started seriously using the Net in the mid-'80s. I started coding in '74\. I
started breathing in '60.

That's actually my oldest "active" account :)

------
telebone_man
Hotmail apparently! 2001!

Honorable mention to my MySpace account, from 2005. Which I just visited and
it took much longer to load than a random more recently created one. I wonder
if they archive old accounts?

------
twobyfour
1992 email account from an ISP that was acquired by another ISP that was
acquired by another ISP that was acquired by EarthLink. Still at the original
domain.

------
mod
Email from ~1999. It's my own domain, but now forwards to a gmail account.

I actually lost it for a while, I let the domain lapse and someone snagged it.
Then it happened in reverse.

It cost me a "blog" (we didn't say that yet, back then) with a custom
user/registration system and hundreds of active users, which was actually a
big deal, sort-of, in that time.

------
dirktheman
I actively use my Yahoo email address, I signed up when they started in 1997.
I also have an old account from the Home Recording BBS, which, as the name
suggests, started off as a BBS somewhere in the early 90s.

------
crazypyro
My steam gaming account is my oldest account. I'm 24 years old and created it
in 2005 when I was 12.

------
DamonHD
The one I have brought with me from server to server since before, and
including some content from, my uni undergrad account. Here's the oldest file
in my home dir, from SunWindows for SunOS 3.5-ish IIRC:

1981 Jul 20 1989 .rootmenu.old

------
richardknop
Is ICQ still a thing? I think that might be my first ever account, going into
late 90s. Not sure if my first email account was before that or not.

------
Finnucane
I have an Earthlink email account from c. 1996. Before that I was on The
World, but when I moved to NYC, it was impractical to keep using that with no
local dialup.

------
mindcrime
The first thing that comes to mind is my Slashdot account. I don't remember
exactly when it was created, but probably sometime around 1998.

------
soneca
My first e-mail, given to me by my school when free email accounts were not a
thing yet, is from 1996 and I still use it.

------
asnyc
2004/2005 Gmail. I had a Yahoo one created in 1995, but stopped using it after
a decade or so.

------
akulbe
IRC. Same nick for ~18 years. I still use it _frequently_.

Gmail. Since almost day one.

------
synapse0
Email account from 1996, forwards directly into gmail spam folder!

------
cm2012
Neopets since 2000 or so.

------
psyc
My gmail, created within a day or two of public availability.

------
drpgq
I have a hotmail account from 1999 I still use for some travel stuff.

------
0x54MUR41
I think my Yahoo! mail. It's created at 2002 or so.

------
mattbgates
i think my yahoo and hotmail email accounts still exist... created in the 90s.

------
superflit
icq... 6 digits

